

What the UK VC community giveth, Internet Explorer taketh away - timjmorgan
http://not100percentaccurate.com/what-is-tech-city

======
untog
I'm British, currently working for a startup in NYC- while I'm here I can't
start my own company without significant difficulties, and I'm even having
trouble transferring between jobs (my degree is not in computing, immigration
appear to not like this).

So I'm seriously considering making the move back to the UK. I'm hesitant,
because it seems like the startup ecosystem here is just so much more
developed. Has anyone spent a decent amount of time in both areas that could
give an opinion on whether it's worth doing?

~~~
pavel_lishin
> Has anyone spent a decent amount of time in both areas that could give an
> opinion on whether it's worth doing?

Might be worth a separate "Ask HN" post.

~~~
untog
Good idea- I did exactly that:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3030902>

------
pavel_lishin
"Programming is hard, let's go lobbying."

